

Ask HN: Designing Architecture for Large Javascript Application - ashitvora

Hi,<p>I have mostly seen procedural javascript code.
Can you point me to any Large Javascript app which I can study and learn how to design architecture of Javascript Apps.<p>Thanks.
======
kls
We wrote the apps below which is an all JS front end, and skinnable product
for event media, It was written with Dojo which in my opinion is the toolkit
that is geared towards large JS web apps, we have built large web apps, in
virtually ever toolkit and Dojo is pretty unanimous among the development team
as the one that makes building large apps maintainable and rapid to develop,
We opt for jQuery for small widget stuff that will just get added to pages and
to spruce up web pages. We used to use Ext but, their licensing switcharoo
really soured us on that toolkit. As well Dojo and jQuery do not conflict so
if absolutely necessary one can leverage existing jQuery code in a Dojo app.
You can email me or post to the thread if you want to know any specifics about
how we built it. We have larger corp apps that we have done but the following
are some public facing apps that we built, there is also the back end admin
systems for these apps but that is not publicly avalible:

<http://www.ibm.com/social/northstar/>

<http://www.ibm.com/social/informationondemand/>

~~~
ashitvora
Thanks Kenton :)

